# Pixelation and skipping while recording live program



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

When one attempts to record an live program that’s ongoing on one of the tuners, the point at which you began recording is distorted and/or pixellated, and appears as all manners of signal-loss. Sometimes, it’s bad enough that the recording skips forward several (sometimes upto 45) seconds. You can actually see the skipped portion as you scan forward or back, but it completely skips it when you play.

I have no idea why recording an ongoing program wreaks such havoc when it never did on previous models with less-powerful CPUs. Any clues or workarounds would be appreciated!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Same here especially if recording on multiple tuners at the same time. And when tuner changes channels to record. solutions: record on 1 tuner, set channel in advance of recording.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

Sparky1234 said:


> Same here especially if recording on multiple tuners at the same time. And when tuner changes channels to record. solutions: record on 1 tuner, set channel in advance of recording.


wow, you don't miss something until it's gone....


----------

